# NBA Uniforms Now 30% Lighter



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Told you so!

I mentioned after the Rookie Photo Shoot that teams appeared to have changed their jerseys to a unified, new material. I thought they had more holes and fit a little differently (although everything is form-fitting on Dexter Pittman), and in our case were less glossy. It turns out I was right:

*New Adidas NBA uniforms designed for players' comfort*



> The NBA is rolling out lighter, quicker-drying uniforms for the 2010-11 season that Adidas says will help players run faster, jump higher and stay fresher.
> 
> The NBA Revolution 30 uniforms are 30% lighter and dry twice as fast, says Travis Blasingame, Adidas' global director of basketball apparel, in an interview with USA TODAY. Adidas endorser Dwight Howard of the Orlando Magic will unveil them here today.
> 
> ...































Some teams probably will look virtually the same from a distance, but teams like Denver, Chicago, Houston, and us will look the most different. 

Everyone's going to have to re-buy their LeBron authentics if they want to really look like the real deal.

I like this, it benefits the players and looks better. Win-win.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, you did catch this right away :laugh:

Good for the Heat. The old jerseys would look like wet suites by the middle of the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah our jerseys may have looked the worst in the league when wet, especially the reds, which were otherwise my favorite. I'm looking forward to seeing how these look close up with the mesh numbers/letters and all. I wonder if they'll fit like those Nike Team USA/NCAA jerseys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We'll find out tomorrow. Just saw this on Dwight Howard's twitter


> Hey World, I’ll be at the NBA Store in NYC at 10:30 am tomorrow. We’re unveiling the new adidas and NBA Revolution 30 uniforms. Wear your...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If you look at the Amare picture I posted, you'll notice some changed with the neck and arm holes from last year's NY uniforms, which made me wonder if we'd do any other subtle changes to these. I didn't notice anything with the above pictures, but in this custom jersey picture:










You can see borders on the name. Probably just a mistake, but would be cool. There's a subtle border on the numbers of all of them, which I like, and there could be other changes I haven't noticed.

I like the form fitting look, and it appears it will be akin to the Nike jerseys. I hadn't realized how different the holes look compared to the previous authentics. I'm looking forward to how these look on the court.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Hmmm...other teams apparently are getting into the minor adjustments:


















Would've been cool if we added some more yellow accents, but perhaps we're saving bigger changes for a uniform overhaul...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They definitely look like the form fitting jersey's Team USA wore. Guess we'll know for sure tomorrow.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

closer shot of the James jersey


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Well spotted dude! 

Dunno if I like it as much. I like our shiny jerseys, and the black looks dull compared to how our current one looks.

Ill reserve judgement, but right now, meh.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Red looks good!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Red does look good. I liked it better in 2006 though, it was a lighter red.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dude I like the shiny ones better.. Maybe they'll grow on me.. But from the pics u can def notice a difference


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Shiny black looked way better before IMO.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Shiny black looked way better before IMO.


Nah, the new red one is better.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The new red one is nice. Gotta see the actual black one though. The ones posted in here look grayer than they probably really are.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Agreed, it's probably how the photo's taken that makes it look greyer.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, surely they'll look different in person/on TV. I know I hated the look of the shiny whites whenever I went to games. It'll be nice to see what these look like. The side of the red one looks straight up charcoal. Funny, because I was kind thinking that would look good with the red jerseys way before any of this even started.

Now we're ready for our third road yellow jerseys! Who's down?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm down.

Personally, I loved these:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Love those, hated these...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, good point - those are hideous.

Ours would actually look kinda similar to that, gross.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If we used an orangish/goldish yellow, with black (or the dark red) lettering it can look alright...maybe. Charcoal might also work. If it's too yellow/red it might look McDonalds'-ey


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This doesnt have anything to do with the uniforms, but I wish we changed our court layout. I've never liked the yellow paint.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you. I've totally always thought the same thing. We should do black/red, with yellow accents here and there. The all yellow looks cheesy.






Peep the Heat jersey split in half toward the beginning. You get a pretty close up look of the varied mesh, and what I guess are stretch bands. I hope they don't look this see-through on the players, that and the bands might make them look a little cheap and gimmicky.


----------

